# How I Went From Socially Anxious To Catwalk Modelling For Gap!



## JustinChoo (Jun 4, 2014)

*How I Went From Socially Anxious To Catwalk Modelling*

Hey guys, my name is Justin Choo, previous suffer of anxiety and depression.
I've made a intro video to introduce myself and my background in relations to my social anxiety and how I overcame my issues permanently.

Here's the video:






Look forward to hearing from all of you!

Thanks


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

*I apologize if this is legit* it just seems... phony, like an anti-video game ad or something.


----------



## atokasmith (Apr 21, 2014)

Entangled, I get the same feeling. Just because a person can model doesn't mean they don't have social anxiety. Social anxiety effects people in many different ways. For me, personally, it is more of a problem in personal interactions. I have no problem standing before a group of people and speaking, as in giving a presentation. It's the one-on-one, more personal interactions that I struggle with. If I were a model or a public speaker, I would still be lonely when the day is done, because it is a true friend that I need. I need someone I can feel comfortable with on a daily basis. Someone to understand me and not judge me.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Did you ever think there is more to life than being really, really ridiculously good looking?


----------



## Sezash89 (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow atokasmith I can 100% relate to what you've said! I can give speeches and go out to bars and concerts no problems. I have a handful of really great close friends...but I've been single for 5 years now because I hold back too much with people I want to be romantically involved with. I can be confident when I'm not trying to impress someone, but as soon as I get feelings for a guy I am self conscious of everything I do and say around him. I crave a meaningful loving long term relationship.


----------



## atokasmith (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ramblings*

Sezash,

I understand your problem with relationships. I'm 47 and my issues have gotten worse due to what I perceived to be betrayals and rejections. It makes it very difficult to trust people. I'm fortunate in that I have been married 28 years now and don't have to be out there making myself vulnerable in intimate relationships. My issues are related to friendships now, and I am very lonely.

I tend to talk a lot on these forums, because that's who/how I am. I notice a lot of people just say 'welcome' and that's about it. I want to help encourage discussions, because why else do we come here? We're lonely and want to be understood. I think many people come here as a last resort, feeling their life is over before it even began. I sense a lot of pain in the postings I read from young people here. I want to help create an atmosphere where we can talk freely. Most of us don't know each other, and won't have to face each other in every day life, so it makes it easier to talk honestly. Anyone reading this who needs to talk, please feel free to message me in whatever ways this site has.

Even with the anonymity of this site, I sometimes second guess myself and think that what I said was dumb or that people will think I'm a crazy old woman. I suspect a lot of us feel that way, thus the label 'social anxiety'! Ha ha.

Social anxiety makes me feel like a junior high kid at times, because that is an awkward stage when many people are still discovering who they are. It's so important to fit in and there's a lot of peer pressure. Now, at midlife, I'm at an in-between stage. I only have one child left at home and he's a teenager. I spent so many years revolving my life around my kids. Now, I am entering a new phase and feel a bit at loose ends. On top of that, I think I'm entering perimenopause and my emotions are like a roller coaster.

I need a friend who identifies with where I am, yet still accepts me. I need someone to have fun with. Every time I think I'm finding someone like that, it seems like a wall goes up. At first, I think we're becoming friends, then everything changes. I question if I said or did something wrong. Even when the other person seems to be initiating friendship, like suggesting getting together again for a specific thing, like exercise, it stops there. If I contact the person again, they are slow to respond and then don't have the time.

Everyone seems to busy these days, and I don't think there is any such thing as etiquette any more. I remember learning telephone etiquette as a child. Now, not only is there no telephone etiquette, but no texting or email etiquette PERIOD. To me, it sends a message that I am of no value to anyone. It seems that people will respond to who is important to them, and I am not important to anyone outside my immediate family. I need a friend to be goofy with, to affirm me and make me feel I have a place in this world.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

JustinChoo said:


> Hey guys, my name is Justin Choo, previous suffer of anxiety and depression.
> I've made a intro video to introduce myself and my background in relations to my social anxiety and how I overcame my issues permanently.
> 
> Here's the video:
> ...


You went to a fee-paying school? Your family are rich?



entangled said:


> *I apologize if this is legit* it just seems... phony, like an anti-video game ad or something.


This ^ ^


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Wasn't there another thread from this dude? I could have sworn I saw the exact same thing in another thread.


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't think it's fair to say how easy or hard something like this is without having done it. You don't know how much talking he had to do to get there.



Sezash89 said:


> Wow atokasmith I can 100% relate to what you've said! I can give speeches and go out to bars and concerts no problems. I have a handful of really great close friends...but I've been single for 5 years now because I hold back too much with people I want to be romantically involved with. I can be confident when I'm not trying to impress someone, but as soon as I get feelings for a guy I am self conscious of everything I do and say around him. I crave a meaningful loving long term relationship.


Strange. For me, I can talk face to face or in small groups just fine. Apparently, I'm funny, so I have a certain charisma. As for the public speaking thing, it's weird. It used to be something that didn't bother me in the least. Spoke in front of hundreds and never knew what nervousness felt like in that situation. Now, sometimes it doesn't bother me at all and other times it does.


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

Q: In Grade 9 did you spend your lunches chopping yews like me?

_I miss those days_


----------



## Apoc (Nov 12, 2010)

TheaterofHope said:


> Q: In Grade 9 did you spend your lunches chopping yews like me?
> 
> _I miss those days_


I fished lobsters.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

This is so much better than my How I Went from Socially Anxious to a Victoria's Secret Angel thread. Ditto for my How I Went from Socially Anxious to a Sumo Wrestler thread.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

failoutboy said:


> Is catwalk modeling really the opposite of social anxiety?


lol indeed.


----------



## xoblackwidowx7 (Aug 10, 2012)

what a story..


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Walking like a cat isn't going to solve anything. 

It'd just make you look like a lunatic.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Walking like a cat isn't going to solve anything.
> 
> It'd just make you look like a lunatic.


LOL. well it might be fun  despite the craziness.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

OK, so you basically said nothing about how you went on to getting rid of your SAD. All I see is someone bragging about a hot gf.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

failoutboy said:


> I think there were 7 other threads, but the mods deleted all of them but 1. It seems like he is trying to sell something, but he has not yet advertised anything to buy on his youtube channel, so it is confusing me. Maybe he is trying to get a bunch of people to follow him first.


I imagine then, the thing he is trying to sell is his YouTube channel lol.

Still you know, if it's legit at all, congratulations.


----------



## CaspianDragon (Apr 17, 2014)

Just because you are able to model, it doesn't mean you don't have social anxiety. There are some actors with severe social anxiety, but when they are acting, you'd never know. This is because when they are acting, they are someone else while they are acting. They can cover up their anxiety. There are some sports stars with severe social anxiety, but you'd never know until they are interviewed. It's all about how you are able to cover up your problem, and if you find something that allows you to be someone else for a while, you can really cover it up, but it doesn't mean it is gone, just suppressed.


----------



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

atokasmith said:


> I need a friend who identifies with where I am, yet still accepts me. I need someone to have fun with. Every time I think I'm finding someone like that, it seems like a wall goes up. At first, I think we're becoming friends, then everything changes. I question if I said or did something wrong. Even when the other person seems to be initiating friendship, like suggesting getting together again for a specific thing, like exercise, it stops there. If I contact the person again, they are slow to respond and then don't have the time.


I have the same problem.. I dont know if its me or the other person but it seems to happen often.


----------

